# I fancy a change, what do you recommend?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm getting very close to finishing my Auto Finesse Avalanche snow foam and I fancy trying something that I haven't used before I have created a poll so you can cast your vote as to what you think I should use next based on your experience. Please suggest any other product that I may have not added. There are so many snow foams out there and these are what I have in mind. :detailer:


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

I go between BH Auto Foam and KKD Blizzard - BH is my preference over the winter


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I voted BH Auto foam. Then the results popped up; and i saw just about everyone else so far also did....

I can't lie; i've only tried the Valet Pro amongst the other choices. But bought the BH based on great reviews the web over and the fact its very reasonably priced. And will continue to use it because it flat out does what its supposed to.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have tried 4 on list and for me BH AF great in pump sprayer all the time for me


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I’ve been a valet pro fan as the foam always seems to be thick and dwell for ages. Tried some BH at the weekend and it’s a much thinner foam for me. Still cleans as well but I like thick foam

Will stick to using bh as a pre wash I think


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

*From the Ministry of Devil's Advocacy*

I note that Aldi, at the weekend, had a final markdown of £3.49 for 5 litres of pressure washer detergent. I don't imagine it would do much worse than AutoFinesse Avalanche.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've got BH Auto foam and se it via a garden sprayer and works very well - going to try it via foam gun over next month or so.

Used and liked Auto Allure snow foam - but you can't get it presently...

Tried and like AG new Polar blast 

Not tried AF Avalanche, so can't say if any of the ones I've used are any better...


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

I voted for ValetPro, but have just started using BH. Using it currently from pump sprayer as it is only lightly soiled. Being fair I think they are both performing the same for me.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll put forward obsession blizzard based on its dilution ratio of 15-20ml per application its hard to beat and even with the lower dilution ratio you still get a nice thick foam that will have cleaning ability of other foams with higher dilution ratios, the initial purchase price may be a little more than others but when the small 500ml bottle will see 25 applications even from the higher dilution 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I’m most recently using Piste and Snowtime, both have a nice smell and give a good foam but can’t say I’ve seen a huge amount of dirt being carried off the car - then again with the summer we’ve had there hasn’t been much visible dirt. Both foam well , piste even more so, but when I exhaust my current stocks I’ll give BH a try.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I use BH Auto Foam and Auto Glanz spritzer, I like the Auto foam in a pump sprayer and the Spritzer through the lance. Both products do a good job and would recommend either. I use both of them in winter when the cars are really grubby, seems to get most of the muck off before I contact wash. BH Auto Foam first, rinse then Spritzer ,rinse and proceed with the wash.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

+1 for AutoGlanz Spritzer!

I think BH Autofoam gets too much hype. It's the best pound for pound but not the best out there.

AutoGlanz Spritzer & Carbon Collective Ultimus! Both ain't cheap though!

Rob


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I’ve selected polar blast as I not tried that yet, but my two favourites at the moment our ODK Arctic of which I mix with a touch of ODK breakdown for extra cleaning power when needed or if it’s hot and sunny I use Adams ultra foam, the advantage with this is it can also be used as a high foam shampoo in your wash bucket as well. Only downside with the Adams stuff at the minute is the exchange rates are poor which have a knock on effect but I would highly recommend it, especially if you have no shade to work in.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry to hijack the thread but are any of those listed better than the others for when a car is really grimy (road salt, spray etc). Im getting stocked up for autum/winter.

I have BH and valet pro already.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andy1972 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread but are any of those listed better than the others for when a car is really grimy (road salt, spray etc). Im getting stocked up for autum/winter.
> 
> I have BH and valet pro already.


ODK breakdown is very good for this but it's more of a prewash than a snow foam. :thumb: I do use it in my foam gun on my pressure washer so I do get some foam when used on it's own.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i switch between KKD blizzard and auto finesse...... but i do believe the KKD gives a thicker foam.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Only ever used BH foam and one of the reasons I like it is that it rapidly bio degrades on the ground and leaves no trace within a few minutes.

Allan


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

AG Polar Blast is very good :thumb:


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Soulboy
Ive used a few of those ones you mentioned and my experience has been varied more recently purchased Polar blast in the beginning of summer months and not found it amazing does the job though. I've brought some of Tony's @ waxplanets "eight below" but not used it yet, seems very good value. https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections...-snow-foam-concentrate?variant=16995970646074
By the way I saw your recent thread on the ahem modest improvements to the M2 those wheels though ........ wow stunning.
best regards


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Midlife said:


> Hi Soulboy
> Ive used a few of those ones you mentioned and my experience has been varied more recently purchased Polar blast in the beginning of summer months and not found it amazing does the job though. I've brought some of Tony's @ waxplanets "eight below" but not used it yet, seems very good value. https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections...-snow-foam-concentrate?variant=16995970646074
> By the way I saw your recent thread on the ahem modest improvements to the M2 those wheels though ........ wow stunning.
> best regards


Thanks for the kind words my man, I'm pleased with how the car looks  thanks for the recommendations :thumb: Hope all is well. :thumb:


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

I have literally just swapped from Avalanche to BH - I add a drop or two of Koch Chemie green star for extra bite normally so will see what the BH is like on its own first.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I originally started out with Valet Pro PH neutral or Advanced. They were alright. Gyeon Q2m Foam i find cleans alright but hard to judge the cling as it gets used on the Fiesta ST which is coated and usually starts sliding off quick. 

Then the other cars in the household tend to get done with Autosmart Ultramousse. Weaker dilultion for my other car and a tiny bit stronger for the less maintained vehicles. Clings for a while thats for sure and it loosens a good portion of the dirt due to this. It is however probably not the most LSP friendly.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Koch Chemie GSF (gentle snow foam)
Koch Chemie GS (green star)

Mix 25ml of each together, mix with 500ml of water in your foam bottle. You can then adjust your ratio to get the foaming level and cleaning level you need. 

Once you have the combo you like, mix up a litre of concentrate or 5L of the final mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

